

Achievements, points and leaderboards hit the workplace for Salesforce.com - vyrotek
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/07/18/achievements-points-and-leaderboards-hit-the-workplace-with-engage-for-salesforce-com

======
vyrotek
Hi everyone. I'm one of the founders of IActionable. We're pretty excited
about our new integration with Salesforce and would love to hear what you
think.

